
How can I decrease the cost/conversion on Google shopping? - jamesrivard
Hi Shopify world!<p>I run a fairly new store that sells wood and bamboo accessories for men (sunglasses, bowties, beaded bracelets, watches etc.) www.woodmaccessories.com<p>We&#x27;ve done decently well for our first two months ($500 in sales and a 4% conversion rate). I&#x27;m working on growing organic traffic but so far most of my sales have come from google shopping with help of [http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.advids.co&#x2F;20-brilliant-product-marketing-video-examples&#x2F; product marketing video]product marketing video[&#x2F;url].<p>The issue is that I&#x27;m paying about $5&#x2F;conversion which is a lot given my profit margins. I&#x27;ve tried all of the obvious things (negative keyword searches, targeted ad campaigns) and I don&#x27;t have enough conversions to give google conversion goals. I&#x27;m paying about $1&#x2F;click on average but obviously not every click turns into a sale.<p>I understand that I need to invest in marketing to get my store off the ground but this isn&#x27;t sustainable.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear other people&#x27;s experiences and any tips they can share.<p>Thanks!!!!
======
Eridrus
Rather than trying to drive down costs, how about trying to increase revenue
per click? Maybe just charge users coming from google shopping more? Or offer
them some discount if they spend more than X, or give them a discount for
referring friends? I'm just spit-balling though, I've never run an e-commerce
business.

~~~
apog
price discrimination can get you into trouble, some forms are straight up
illegal in US.

~~~
Eridrus
Given the pervasiveness of price discrimination I would be surprised if this
was prosecuted at all.

The only thing that popped up about price discrimination in the usa was this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinson%E2%80%93Patman_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinson%E2%80%93Patman_Act)

Which seems to have a requirement that there was harm to competition, which is
not the case here.

------
sharemywin
have you lowered your bid on mobile and tablets? Not sure if you can do that
on google shopping, but adwords you can. You can set your bid on mobile to be
something like 5%-50% of your desktop bid. mobile sucks at conversion compared
to desktop.

you might look into advertising on amazon also.

------
wingi
For Germany your Eco-friendly Wooden Beer Mug is only a third of a beer ...

